# Buddy, Gone but not Forgotten



## GoldenB (Mar 14, 2011)

I am new to this site, but recently lost our wonderful golden named Buddy. He died suddenly a week ago, the night before my kids and I were leaving for a spring break trip. I came home early from work to pick up Buddy and his companion, our minidoxie named Archie, to take them to the vet for boarding. Buddy didn't greet me at the door as usual. I found him on the floor in the kitchen, tired and weak. He was fine earlier that day, in fact, chasing after squirrels in the backyard. I rushed to the vet's office and the news was bad. They thought Buddy was bleeding internally as he had a tumor on his spleen. She thought it was a hemangiosarcoma and referred me to the local animal hospital for possible surgery. Well, as we were waiting to see the surgeon Buddy had a seizure on my lap and died. I was so glad to be with him, holding him on the floor, so he wasn't alone when he died. I cried all the way home, and had to break the news to the boys. They were devestated. My oldest son now lives in NYC and we were flying there the next morning to go snowboarding with him in Vermont. It was the hardest trip I ever had to make. the kids brought their golden retriever stuffed animal on the trip and slept with him each night. We cried together and remembered all the fun we had with Buddy. We adopted Buddy from the SPCA 7 years ago while at the Oktoberfest in Dallas. I had no intention of getting a dog that particular day, however, we walked out with a 6 week old furball we named Buddy. As my dear friend Pam reminded me, you may have rescued Buddy that day but he rescued you right back. You see, i was recently divorced and raising three young sons; Buddy came along and healed us. His undying love for us, devotion and loyalty had taught us so much. He taught us it wasn't who you are but what you are, it isn't what you have but what you do with what you have, never stay mad at those you love, keep it simple, have fun in everything you do, be spontaneous, it's okay to get dirty once in awhile, and spend as much time as you can with those you love. He was such a special dog, and it is overwhelming right now to deal with his loss. I know he is with God and chasing squirrels, but I keep looking for him under my study desk, or on the bed, on the couch, in the yard. He watched movies with us, ate cheese nachos, loved bluebell vanilla ice cream, played in the snow with us, wrestled with the kids, teased his little furball brother, but always loved us. I miss you so much Buddy and thank you for making us more thoughtful and caring people. We will never forget you and know that you have touched our lives in so many ways. Thank you for rescuing us! Love, Your Family


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a sad story, but I am sure that Buddy was happy to have been able to pass in his mother's arms. It sounds like you gave him a wonderful life, and now he is playing with all of our other dogs at the rainbow bridge. Hemangiosarcoma claims so many golden retrievers, it is such a nasty cancer.

Rest in peace Buddy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your most special boy. I'm so so sorry for your loss, and will remember you and your boys in my prayers. The lessons he taught will keep him in your heart always. That love is never ending.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Buddy. RIP sweet boy and run free.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Buddy......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful story of Buddy's life with you . I sure he will be thought of every day by many. Our thoughts are with you and your best freindl


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I was so touched by your story of Buddy. What a wonderful life he had with you and your boys. RIP Buddy...your family misses you terribly and will see you one day again....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Buddy. I have lost two dogs to cancer in the spleen, and it does seem to hit them out of nowhere.

It must have been so hard coming home from vacation to face the reality of your loss. So sorry...


----------



## GoldenB (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. I would also like to add that when we came home from our trip, we went to the back door to let Archie out, but before we went out I noticed a squirrel in the yard exactly where Buddy would always lay in the grass. I took it as a sign from God that our Buddy is safe and chasing squirrels in heaven.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your Buddy so suddenly to this evil disease. There are so many here that have lost their babies to hemangiosarcoma and cancer. RIP sweet Buddy


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

So sad for you its heartbreaking..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Buddy. Hemangiosarcoma is the silent killer of so many Goldens. It comes without warning which is so hard. 7 years old is also just way too young to lose a precious Golden. I just lost my girl to Lymphoma two weeks ago so my family understands the heartache you are feeling right now. I do have another Golden but there is still a huge empty feeling in our house.

Your tribute to Buddy describes the spirit of a Golden perfectly. Always happy, ready to play and shower you with unconditional love. They heal the many hurts life brings us. Even though my heart is broken over missing my girl I feel blessed to have had the opportunity to be her "mom". I hope she and Buddy are playing and chasing squirrels together.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss of Buddy. I've lost two best four legged friends to hemangiosarcoma--what a cruel curse on our sweet companions. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Buddy had to leave you. I lost my Lucy to this terrible terrible disease just 2 months ago.

Rest in Peace Buddy... you will be missed


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of Buddy. What a nice tribute to him. He was far too young. Hard to imagine now but when you think of him in the future he will bring a special warmth to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a loving tribute to the specialness Buddy brought into your lives - I am so sorry you lost him.

Run softly at the Bridge Buddy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

So very, very, sorry about your Buddy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your loss of Buddy...its just heartbeaking, I know. What a beautiful tribute to your sweet guy and know that he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and playing with all of our Golden Angels.... RIP Buddy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Buddy. What a wonderful boy he was, he had a great life with you. I can tell how much he meant to you and your boys and the joy he brought each of you. 

I hope in the days to come, the pain and emptiness you are feeling right now will pass quickly and you will be able to look back on all the memories and special times you spent with Buddy and smile again. 

He was a very special boy and friend to each of you. I do believe that dogs come into our lives when we need them the most. Buddy will always be in your hearts and you will feel his spirit watching over you. 

*Godspeed sweet Buddy.*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Buddy was a special boy and he was lucky to have been adopted into a loving home. ((HUGS))
Rest In Peace Buddy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Such amazing memories and a beautiful story. I am so sorry for your loss...Run free Buddy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Never ever forgotten, and he lives on in the love he taught you. Rest in peace Buddy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Buddy to that horrible disease. We lost Simon the same way. I'm glad that you were together and that he didn't die alone. Again, I'm so sorry and my heart goes out to you and your family. Run free, Buddy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your most special boy. I'm so so sorry for your loss, and will remember you and your boys in my prayers. The lessons he taught will keep him in your heart always. That love is never ending.



Betty said it best. I am so sorry. Godspeed Dear Buddy.
You will see him again someday.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss - Buddy will now be chasing the squirrels at the bridge with his new friends.

Run free Buddy


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to Buddy. I'm so very sorry for your loss.
What a wonderful life he shared with you, he was truly a gift sent when you needed him most.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Buddy. I lost my Daisy when she was four months shy of 7 years old to hemangio. I know the pain you and your boys must be feeling. I'm sure that Daisy and all of our dogs that we have all lost here were at the rainbow bridge to meet him.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you how very sorry I am for the loss of Buddy. Run softly at the bridge, Buddy!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Your story was so moving. Buddy sounds like he was the best boy. I'm glad you were with him when he passed. He knew you loved him. RIP Buddy, enjoy chasing those squirrels at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

